# Разное > Курилка >  книга «Английское и французское военно-морское противостояние   на озере Онтарио (оса

## Алексей Степкин

Вышла книга «Английское и французское военно-морское противостояние   на озере Онтарио (осада Освего 1756 г.)».  
В блоге я выложил первые 70 страниц книги, дабы читатель мог оценить стиль и подход к изложению материала автором. Помимо чёрно-белых рисунков в книге присутствует 20 цветных картинок. Общее число страниц книги 500.
Блог Алексея Степкина

----------


## OKA

> Вышла книга «Английское и французское военно-морское противостояние   на озере Онтарио (осада Освего 1756 г.)».  
> В блоге я выложил первые 70 страниц книги, дабы читатель мог оценить стиль и подход к изложению материала автором. Помимо чёрно-белых рисунков в книге присутствует 20 цветных картинок. Общее число страниц книги 500.
> Блог Алексея Степкина


Познавательная рецензия на книгу , с каментами здесь :

Олбанский горштаб. Оценка 2-ва.: mos_art

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Степкин

> Познавательная рецензия на книгу , с каментами здесь :
> 
> Олбанский горштаб. Оценка 2-ва.: mos_art


Ха-ха поржал- ренары, хюроны,"мальчики майоров" нет таких персонажей в моей книге бродить не будет

----------


## OKA

> Ха-ха поржал- ренары, хюроны,"мальчики майоров" нет таких персонажей в моей книге бродить не будет


Даже спрашивать неудобно)) 
А Авиаторы там бродить будут ? 
Индейские, французские, или, страшно представить , английские , 
у истоков-то, той самой, пресловутой Саскуиханы?  :Biggrin: 

Занятой Стёпкин даёт от поведь недо понимающему критикану: mos_art

Уж лучше про индейцев, с козырей, сразу сюда заходить : 

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/0.htm  ))

----------


## Д.Срибный

А перенесу-ка я это в курилку...
Г-н Степкин, в следующий раз Вы будете забанены за оффтоп на авиационном сайте.

----------


## Алексей Степкин

> Даже спрашивать неудобно)) 
> А Авиаторы там бродить будут ? 
> Индейские, французские, или, страшно представить , английские , 
> у истоков-то, той самой, пресловутой Саскуиханы? 
> 
> Занятой Стёпкин даёт от поведь недо понимающему критикану: mos_art
> 
> Уж лучше про индейцев, с козырей, сразу сюда заходить : 
> 
> https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/0.htm  ))


Авиаторы не бродят, не понял приведённые ссылки, что касаемо критики Моцарта то это конец моего поста. На будущее слова "отповедь" и "недопонимающему" пишутся слитно. Вторая ссылка вообще о чём?

----------


## OKA

> Авиаторы не бродят, не понял приведённые ссылки, что касаемо критики Моцарта то это конец моего поста. На будущее слова "отповедь" и "недопонимающему" пишутся слитно. Вторая ссылка вообще о чём?


Русским по белому было сказано выше про авиационную направленность данного сайта. Если бы в книге рассказывалось про то как индейцы летали аки птички, или англы с франками пупыри в каких либо целях использовали, тогда был бы понятен анонс данного литературного творения на этом форуме.
Посему был указан путь на ВИФ. Заодно там бы "рабор полётов" по книге провели. С табуретками или без))
Моцарт толковый )) С юмором отнёсся к сему продукту))

----------


## Алексей Степкин

> Русским по белому было сказано выше про авиационную направленность данного сайта. Если бы в книге рассказывалось про то как индейцы летали аки птички, или англы с франками пупыри в каких либо целях использовали, тогда был бы понятен анонс данного литературного творения на этом форуме.
> Посему был указан путь на ВИФ. Заодно там бы "рабор полётов" по книге провели. С табуретками или без))
> Моцарт толковый )) С юмором отнёсся к сему продукту))


 Уважаемый так я не понял вы к чему привели ссылку на конец моего поста Моцарту? Я человеку по его критике отписался он мои посты не удалял и они видны в чём вопросы? На счёт юмора Моцарта я не знаю возможно он парень весёлый  но хотя бы простейшие вещи нужно же понимать, ведь его бред потом люди читают. ОКА я вас убедительно  прошу не выставляйте себя больше в глупом виде

----------


## Казанец

Алексей Степкин, ваша книга должна представлять большой интерес для узкого круга специалистов по такому весьма малоизвестному событию. Просто данный сайт называется всё-таки Эр-Форс, а сайтов по военно-морской истории, да и по военной истории вообще, хоть пруд пруди.

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемый так я не понял вы к чему привели ссылку на конец моего поста Моцарту? Я человеку по его критике отписался он мои посты не удалял и они видны в чём вопросы? На счёт юмора Моцарта я не знаю возможно он парень весёлый  но хотя бы простейшие вещи нужно же понимать, ведь его бред потом люди читают...


Ну можно ещё раз)) На этом форуме вряд ли найдутся желающие обсуждать сию книжку . Вне профильного контента она))

Был предложен путь на ВИФ, например . 

Ну или ещё куда)))

Если это не вирусная реклама была, на дцать постов))




> ..ОКА я вас убедительно  прошу не выставляйте себя больше в глупом виде


Ну понеслась м.. по трубам  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Ехай ("Дорожная"))

----------


## Алексей Степкин

Разбор страниц альманаха «Кружева и сталь»
«Кружева и сталь» II
Бред и вымысел о катастрофе Личфилда в 1758 году. : alexstepkin
Крушение «Огюста» (l'Auguste) 1761 г.: alexstepkin
Как французы англичанам рабов в Индию возили.: alexstepkin

«Кружева и сталь» VI
Мамин брат, или история о том, как пират чужой дом украл.: alexstepkin
История о том как маршалы Субиз и д'Эстре в «столицы союзников» ходили: alexstepkin
История о том как «troupes légères» другую высоту брали: alexstepkin
Рассказ о том, как герцог Камберленд между редутами дороги строил . : alexstepkin

----------


## OKA

Ну кто бы мог подуматьЪ та))

О всемирном наследии))

Угадайте, кто))): mos_art

О, как ! Тема ТА)))

----------


## BETEPAH

Ну и бомбануло же у Стёпкина. Только зачем он сюда это всё принёс, не понимаю. 

Тебе же говорят, чудо, что этот сайт и форум об *АВИАЦИИ*, и тут всем, грубо говоря, до лампочки все твои "индейцы" с "колонистами". Мало того, что ты зачем-то создал в рекламных целях здесь целую отдельную тему (которую сердобольным админам пришлось перенести в курилку, вместо того чтобы сразу снести), так ты ещё ответный мешок говна в сторону МосАрта зачем-то сюда выкатил. Те недочёты в датах и званиях, которые ты вычитал у МосАрта, 95% здешней публики не оценят. Зато с лихвой оценят стёб по поводу формулировок вида "разрядила в них ружья из мушкетов", "нанял моряков для экипажа корабля" и "бесполезный за его ненужность", которые, я так понимаю, встречаются сплошь и рядом у тебя в книге.

----------


## Алексей Степкин

Уважаемый ПЕДОВЕТЕРАН я сюда принёс разбор страниц Моцарта, так как именно на этом форуме мне господин ОКА на этого самого Моцарта и указал. Далее, не знаю кому тут до лампочки, кому нет, но как обсуждение идёт, и довольно бурно. Что касаемо мешка говна, из этого говна извиняюсь за выражение, состоит ВЕСЬ говно-журнал данного автора. Что касаемо стёба по поводу формулировок, я рад, что вы ознакомились с отрывком, который я выложил для всеобщего обозрения, но первые две ваши формулировки в моём тексте отсутствуют.  
Я думаю, вы взрослый человек, а ведёте себя как мудак.

----------


## Казанец

> Г-н Степкин, в следующий раз Вы будете забанены за оффтоп на авиационном сайте.


Ну так всё-таки не пора ли забанить пожизненно это хамло? Оно же не понимает, засоряет сайт.

----------


## Алексей Степкин

Казанец, хама вы в зеркале увидите. Меня всегда удивляли люди оскорбляющие совершенно посторонних людей, а услышав что то в ответ, пускающих сопли во все стороны. На этой ветке конкретно два урода меня оскорбляло ОКА и некий ВЕТЕРАН. Казанец я вас прошу не уподобляться данным товарищам в противном случаи, я вам отвечу аналогичными нелицеприятными эпитетами. Надеюсь мы друг друга поняли.

----------

